

Tell HN: hackerbooks.com update - thibaut_barrere

Hi HN,<p>just so you know, I worked on a HackerBooks update:<p>- the books database, previously read-only, is now updated in automated fashion (based on what is quoted on HackerNews)<p>- you can sort by "date added" http://www.hackerbooks.com/books?keywords=sort:added<p>- newly quoted books are tweeted at http://twitter.com/hackerbooks (one per hour currently as I have a backlog)<p>I could add a RSS feed if you'd like - just let me know!
======
thibaut_barrere
Clickable links:

\- <http://www.hackerbooks.com/books?keywords=sort:added>

\- <http://twitter.com/hackerbooks>

